# Been poorly :(



## Northerner (Dec 28, 2013)

Good morning everyone. I have spent most of the pat couple of days in bed, in between running to the loo to be sick  I haven't been this ill since I was diagnosed, in fact I haven't been sick since then. It felt very much like that time - I could only manage three sips of water yesterday, and they didn't stay down. Must have been food poisoning or a virus. Levels were in the mid-high teens until this morning when I have managed to get them below 12. This was despite many corrections which I guess were just keeping my stable at those levels, but I was nervous about being too agressive with the corrections because I couldn't imagine how I would treat a hypo if I had one. I was freezing cold despite being in bed with a thick duvet and my dressing gown, and the electric blanket on, teeth were chattering and I was having cold sweats! Definitely not an over-indulgence thing, as I hadn't over-indulged, so I didn't even deserve it!

Thankfully, ketones stayed around 0.9-1.5. Finally, this morning I managed a few sips of water and went back to bed, and they stayed with me. Just managed a glorious whole glass of lovely cold water - so refreshing, and so far no reaction so I think the worst is over. I guess when this happened before, because I wasn't correcting (didn't know!), that's why it persisted to the point where I ended up with DKA. Just weighed myself and I have lost 6 pounds in a day, due mostly to dehydration I guess.

What a horrible experience!


----------



## Naty (Dec 28, 2013)

Not nice Northerner   At least it sounds like you are on the mend.  Get well soon


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh no, poor you.  I'm glad you're on the mend.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 28, 2013)

Crikey Alan, that doesn't sound good at all.  Can you put some sugar and a bit of salt in some water to help with dehydration?
Glad you are starting to feel better now, stay warm and look after yourself.
((((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Charliewatch (Dec 28, 2013)

Get well alan hope you are ok l have not been on for a few days hang in there mate.


----------



## Newtothis (Dec 28, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon Alan, big hug (((  ))) xx


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hope you get well really soon x


----------



## Pete H (Dec 28, 2013)

Hope your feeling better soon, it sounds like a Christmas you won't forget for all the wrong reasons.....


----------



## Copepod (Dec 28, 2013)

Another vote for oral rehydration drinks - whether you make with sugar and salt or use sachets eg Dioralyte / Electrolade / chemist or supermarket own brand.

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/dehydration/pages/treatment.aspx is a good starting point for guidance - not specifically aimed at people with type 1 diabetes, but principles are useful.

Longer term, having a few sachets in your house is wise - or get a spoon for easy measuring from sugar and salt from kitchen see http://www.talcuk.org/accessories/sugar-and-salt-measures-language-english.htm


----------



## AJLang (Dec 28, 2013)

i was getting concerned because you had been quiet. Really sorry to hear that you've been ill. Take care and I hope that you feel much better very soon.


----------



## markaj (Dec 28, 2013)

Get well soon mate. i was missing your input

Mark


----------



## delb t (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear you've been unwell... you've got all that chocolate to look forward to when your better!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 28, 2013)

delb t said:


> Sorry to hear you've been unwell... you've got all that chocolate to look forward to when your better!



Can 't face the thought of it at the moment! Numbers now better at 6.8, might risk a slice of toast. Thanks all for your good wishes and suggestions. Laptop won't connect so typing this on tablet - 1 finger is very slow!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 28, 2013)

all the hallmarks of food poisoning, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 28, 2013)

Hope you feel better very soon


----------



## Carmina (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome back! I wondered where you were and I'm glad you're feeling better. 

Have you got any Dioralyte (?spelling) in the house or could someone get some for you? It's good for the _v_ bit of _d&v_ as well as the _d_ because it replaces electrolytes you've been losing and helps you get properly hydrated again, which will in turn make you feel a lot better.


----------



## Cleo (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh dear ! Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly.  Glad to hear that the worst is over, remember we're all here if you need anything ! X


----------



## Copepod (Dec 28, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Can 't face the thought of it at the moment! Numbers now better at 6.8, might risk a slice of toast. Thanks all for your good wishes and suggestions. Laptop won't connect so typing this on tablet - 1 finger is very slow!



Please see links in #9!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 28, 2013)

Copepod said:


> Please see links in #9!



I got some dioralyte sachets from the local Tescos


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Alan,

Hope you feel better soon.
It is always hard when you are on your own IMHO, nobody there to offer support or even make you a drink.


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 28, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, Northerner, it's a wretched feeling  but I'm glad you seem to be over the worst. All the best for a brighter New Year


----------



## Highlander (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear you have been so poorly.  Hope you are soon feeling better.

Best wishes


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 28, 2013)

Sending you get well wishes northy - hope your back to full fitness asap x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks you everyone, much appreciated  I am keeping food and liquids down now, so I'm feeling much better. I was worried it might go on asl long as it did before I got diagnosed, so thought I might have another two or three days of it. Ignorance was bliss in a way before diagnosis (although clearly life-threatening back then!), because I didn't know I had to worry about ketones and blood sugar levels! Blood sugar levels are pretty much back to normal now, in fact I just had a 3.6 and was able to treat it with a jelly baby.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm sorry you've been so poorly.  Horrible to be on your own when so ill as well.  Oh poor you.  I am glad you are on the mend now.  Lots of love.xx


----------



## Lurch (Dec 28, 2013)

Belated best wishes, guv'nor.  Sorry you've had a torrid few days.

Lurch


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2013)

Been out all day just seen this Alan so belated get well wishes to I like AJ was getting concerned had not seen you post xxxx much love


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 28, 2013)

Enjoy your jelly baby !northy" you deserve it


----------



## newbs (Dec 28, 2013)

I hope you feel much better very soon!  Take care.


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh Alan, I am so sorry you have been so poorly. I'm pleased you are feeling better. Take it easy as these things take a while to get over. Hope you will be back to full strength really soon.


----------



## KateR (Dec 28, 2013)

Glad to hear you are on the mend Alan.


----------



## ypauly (Dec 28, 2013)

Good to see you're on the mend Alan.

You have some news to catch up on.

May as well start with this
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/opinion/leaders/article3958787.ece


----------



## Hazel (Dec 29, 2013)

Oooh Alan just popped in to see what is what.       PLEASE look after yourself.     Dad had something similar a couple of weeks ago.   

Take care of yourself, please  xxxxx


----------



## yorksman (Dec 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> What a horrible experience!



'Tis the season to be jolly Alan.

Mrs Yorks is doing her 2 x 12 hours in the Path Labs at the moment. She says that it is very busy, so busy that A&E keep telephoning because they are running out of pods, used to send samples to the labs for analysis.

Fortunately it's mostly food, alcohol, fights and accidents and no instances of necrotizing fasciitis.

Norovirus is making its season appearance though and seems to last for about 36 hours.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2013)

Spoke too soon  Felt OK so had some soup last night, then felt instantly very sick. Managed to hang onto it for about 3 hours (note to self, don't bolus before eating if there's a chance you might part ways with your food). Then spent the night being very sick again and most of today feeling on the verge of it  It has taken me 3 hours to drink half a glass of the rehydration salts. Just starting to feel marginally better again in the past half hour or so, but still very fragile  Utterly miserable, with levels up in mid-teens despite corrections.


----------



## Pete H (Dec 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Spoke too soon  Felt OK so had some soup last night, then felt instantly very sick. Managed to hang onto it for about 3 hours (note to self, don't bolus before eating if there's a chance you might part ways with your food). Then spent the night being very sick again and most of today feeling on the verge of it  It has taken me 3 hours to drink half a glass of the rehydration salts. Just starting to feel marginally better again in the past half hour or so, but still very fragile  Utterly miserable, with levels up in mid-teens despite corrections.



Mate I think it's time for a trip down to your doctors, you have had it three days or so and you should be feeling a bit better by now, feel for you buddy..


----------



## ypauly (Dec 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Spoke too soon  Felt OK so had some soup last night, then felt instantly very sick. Managed to hang onto it for about 3 hours (note to self, don't bolus before eating if there's a chance you might part ways with your food). Then spent the night being very sick again and most of today feeling on the verge of it  It has taken me 3 hours to drink half a glass of the rehydration salts. Just starting to feel marginally better again in the past half hour or so, but still very fragile  Utterly miserable, with levels up in mid-teens despite corrections.


That does not sound good. Is anybody local popping in to check on you Alan?


----------



## Redkite (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're feeling rotten.  Hope it clears up soon and you can keep the BGs and ketones at tolerable levels.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Spoke too soon  Felt OK so had some soup last night, then felt instantly very sick. Managed to hang onto it for about 3 hours (note to self, don't bolus before eating if there's a chance you might part ways with your food). Then spent the night being very sick again and most of today feeling on the verge of it  It has taken me 3 hours to drink half a glass of the rehydration salts. Just starting to feel marginally better again in the past half hour or so, but still very fragile  Utterly miserable, with levels up in mid-teens despite corrections.



Don't worry too much - assuming you've made up the rehydration salts with the correct amount of water, sipping it is fine; gulping the whole lot in one go is not. If it's more tolerable to drink hot or chilled fluid, then use kettle, microwave or fridge to make up initially and / or heat / chill later, although don't reheat or leave it hanging around for ages. As ypauly says, phoning someone local to come and check on you, get any supplies you need, would be wise. 

Many years ago, I had a bout of amoebic dysentery, picked up on my last day in Mexico, when I was in Mexico City, not from the 3 months I'd spent working at a rehab centre for disabled children, which made itself known after I'd got back to UK. I went to GP on way home to request metronidazole prescription, then went to bed with a flask of tea and bottle of full sugar squash with a pinch of salt, as my flatmates weren't around, and I had no energy nor appetite for anything else. Within 24 hours of starting antibiotics, I began to feel better and could actually remain seated or move around flat a bit.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2013)

Alan sorry to hear things are still bad, not what u want when a new year is approaching us, I do agree its time for a trip to the doctors seems whatever the problem is it dnt wanna just shake itself off .hope your back to tip top form soon xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Alan, sorry to hear you are feeling so bad again.
Just a suggestion.... do you think using some Lantus might be a good idea?


----------



## Cleo (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Alan, think it might be time to make a trip to the GP ..
Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear what you are going through Alan 

Hope you are back on tip top form soon


----------



## AJLang (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Alan how are you feeling today?


----------



## Pete H (Dec 30, 2013)

Any better today buddy ?


----------



## stephknits (Dec 30, 2013)

Hope you are feeling a bit better, if you can't make it in to the doctors, get your gp to give you a ring, seems like it would be a good idea to let them know.  All the best xx


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Alan
Not been online much over Xmas so have only learned of your plight today.  I second calling your Dr.  They can give you a drug to stop the nausea - along with antibiotics of course.  I had many bouts of various nasties when I was flying for a living and travelling in the 3rd world.  The anti-nausea drug was such a relief!  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone have Alan's telephone number so he can be checked on?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi folks, sorry I haven't been on, not feeling up to doing much at all  There has been a slight improvement - haven't actually been sick for over 24 hours now, and able to drink water. Also managed another sachet of the rehydration salts. I think I'm gradually on the mend, certainly much better than I was, but haven't had much sleep for several nights now so very tired. Levels are hovering around 10 with regular corrections. I thought about using lantus, but wouldn't know how much to inject and worry about hypos and not being able to treat them.

Thanks everyone for your concern, I'm probably being a big cissy because I rarely get this poorly. I'll go to the open access surgery tomorrow if no further improvement (missed it this morning).


----------



## newbs (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope you continue to get better but please do consult a gp if no better by tomorrow.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Alan ,

So sorry to hear about this awful time you are having at the moment . Hope it doesn't last for much longer & you are feeling better very very soon. Take care   XX


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2013)

I booked a phone appointment with the doctor and he's just called. Not really much help, although he doesn't think it's anything serious and that some of the viruses going around can hang around for up to two weeks  So I guess I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed. He said there wasn't really anything he could prescribe as anti-nausea drugs can also have side-effects.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank God.     I have been so very worried about you.      I only have your mobile number and it has just been ringing out.     Your GP is not very helpful.     PLEASE take care of yourself.


----------



## ypauly (Dec 30, 2013)

Jen has had something that sounds similar Alan and has been laid up for a few days, she is just starting to get over it I think.

Hope you are through the worst bit and feel better soon


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2013)

Getting your electrolyte balance right with oral rehydration solution is really the most effective way to self-treat nausea.


----------



## happydog (Dec 30, 2013)

Have only just caught up with this.  So sorry to hear about your illness Alan.  I am sending you lots of hugs () and positive thoughts.  Probably keeping hydrated is the most important thing at the moment and diaoralite ? spelling is the best, we always keep some in the house. Wish I could do something practical to help you.  Take care and hope you will get better really soon, it does sound as though the worst is over now.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 30, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I booked a phone appointment with the doctor and he's just called. Not really much help, although he doesn't think it's anything serious and that some of the viruses going around can hang around for up to two weeks  So I guess I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed. He said there wasn't really anything he could prescribe as anti-nausea drugs can also have side-effects.



Hope he's wrong and you shake it off much quicker than that.  You may find, however, that your digestion is slower for a couple of weeks after you get better (your gut will still be healing), so you could experience delayed absorption of food and therefore hypos followed by highs later.  You may have to inject after eating and be cautious with your bolus amounts.

Also, a nasty illness like this could result in you losing your working beta cells and possibly needing a basal insulin - hope not 

Hope you've got plenty of ketone strips in stock?  Check them regularly, because not eating will result in ketones even if your BGs are low/normal, which in turn could keep you feeling nauseous (I'm sure you know all this stuff!).  I've had plenty of unwanted experience dealing with type 1 and vomiting!  Get well soon


----------



## ch1ps (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, hope you're on the mend soon


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh dear, sorry to hear you are so poorly , it's just the worse thing to manage imo on insulin. Fingers crossed you are on the road to recovery now. TC


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2013)

Thought there had been a marginal improvement this morning, as I was able to drink rather than just sip some water. However, I was then sick again  Blood sugars have been hovering around 8, but ketones have risen from 1.9 yesterday to 3.3 just now, which I guess is due to not being able to eat for several days. I do think there has been an improvement over yesterday though.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 31, 2013)

Although you don't feel like it, it would be advisable for you to get some sugary carbs into you, WITH insulin, so that you can get rid of those ketones.  Perhaps flat coke or lucozade?  Or a couple of teaspoons of full-sugar jelly, or you could suck on a sugary ice lolly.  It's harder for you being on injections, so not able to give small boluses of insulin.  Even if you are sick, some of the carbs and fluid will have been absorbed.  Hope this is the last day of vomiting....

(Meant to say, although your ketones are likely due to starvation, they are still just as serious a problem as if they were due to a lack of insulin, and at 3.3 they could be causing vomiting themselves, so please try sugary carbs plus insulin to try and get rid of the ketones). xx


----------



## Copepod (Dec 31, 2013)

Sip a whole cup of electrolyte solution, taking as long as it takes. Only when that stays down, move onto drinking water and / or eating something like crackers or bananas or yogurt.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you both, I will go out and get some more rehydration drinks and some (ugh!) coke and give it a try.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 31, 2013)

Northerner I have so much sympathy for you. Part of my virus at Christmas  left me feeling really, really nauseous so that I was desperate for each lot of my regular anti-sickness tablets...I was relieved that it was "just" a virus rather than the gastroparesis BUT I am really worried that you have been sick again and with the increased ketones. Would it be worth speaking to NHS Direct?  Without trying to scare you the last time I was ill like this I was admitted to hospital and had an anti emetic injection which worked wonders. Although at the time as well as ketones, I had protein and a heart rate of 150 bpm


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Alan,
can you get to a chemist or get someone to go for you? Ask a pharmacist what is best to take.
I know I was instructed to take Motilium (domperidone) for sickness. This can be bought over the counter. As can anti diarrhoea tablets.
Do you like ginger, if so try some ginger biscuits as they are good for anti sickness as well.

Personally if I were you I would ring your diabetes team and ask their advice as well as you could be in need of IV fluids.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello Northerner.

I really hope you see the last of whatever you have pronto (even though it's been too long already)!

Get well soon and best wishes,

Andy


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi Alan, how are you today?


----------



## Pete H (Jan 1, 2014)

Are you on the mend Alan ?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Alan, how are you today?





Pete H said:


> Are you on the mend Alan ?



Hi guys, thank you - I am feeling marginally better today. Ketones are at 3.7 up from 3.3 yesterday, but blood sugars around 6-8. Managed half a ca of coke yesterday, but it was disgusting  Discovered that lemon and ginger tea with a spoonful of sugar in is OK, so sipping on my second one. Still can't stomach the thought of eating anything solid though. Definitely an improvement on the past few days and I even managed to get some sleep last night. Maybe the end is in sight


----------



## pav (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi Alan, Hope you get better really soon.


----------



## Davids (Jan 1, 2014)

pleased to hear that you are on the mend - best wishes - David


----------



## AJLang (Jan 1, 2014)

Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2014)

I ate a bag of crisps!  Feeling delicate, but injected after just in case. The closest thing to a meal I have had for nearly a week! Hopefully that will help bring the ketones down, as I suspect it's that that is making me nauseous now rather than the virus.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 1, 2014)

I hope that the crisps work well


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2014)

Also glad to hear that you're feeling a tinsy winsy bit better. Interested to know whether the docs were worried about your ketone levels at over 3? 
DSN and docs advice told me to get myself to a&e if over 1.5 - time to panic basically!! Maybe they are not so dangerous with running lower sugars? I have to say I'm never quite sure with ketones as I have a tendency to be prone to them and always over-react I think?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 1, 2014)

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Alan. Crisps are prob one of the best things to eat as the salt will help no end.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 1, 2014)

Good to hear you're starting to feel a bit better - you're sorely missed! Best wishes for a speedy recovery back to normal


----------



## happydog (Jan 1, 2014)

Great that you are feeling a bit better.  Let's hope it continues.  Take care.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh Alan, I've been so worried too.  I really hope that the crisps are the start of a full recovery but please promise to get in touch with your actual docs tomorrow if you are still not keeping food down.  Irritate them until they help in some way.  Lots of love.xx


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2014)

I so agree with Flutterby x


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2014)

Alan pleased to see theres been some slight improvement x
Hope me texting was not to pushy of me.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 1, 2014)

Was Alan ok Steff - did you get a reply?  Not asking to know what he said just want to know he made contact.x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2014)

Good morning, here's an update: still feeling sick allthe time, but not quite feeling as though I'm going to be sick all the time, if that makes sense  Blood sugars have been between 6-8 and just now ketones were 2.7, down from 3.7 yesterday, so that's an improvement 

Thank you everyone for your kind words and concerns, and your great advice


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 2, 2014)

Hurrah! So glad you are in the mend. That level of ketones must have been scary - were you not tempted to go to a&e?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2014)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hurrah! So glad you are in the mend. That level of ketones must have been scary - were you not tempted to go to a&e?



It was/is scary Mike  I do get a little confused though - if I'm not eating then I'm bound to get ketosis, and perhaps the fact that I was not able to drink much at all meant that the ketones weren't able to get flushed out very well. Would be interested to know what a non-diabetic might expect as an upper/dangerous level of ketones. I was going to call my DSN if the ketones hadn't gone down today.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 2, 2014)

So pleased you are feeling better, long may it continue


----------



## Redkite (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Alan, glad you are feeling a bit better, but I would recommend a trip to A&E to get help ridding yourself of those ketones.  Anything above 1.5mmol that persists longer than 4 hours really needs medical assistance.  It could well be these ketones are making you sick now, not the original bug.  See this advice from UCLH (useful tables further down):

http://www.uclh.nhs.uk/PandV/PIL/Pa...ick day rules – multiple daily injections.pdf


----------



## Copepod (Jan 2, 2014)

A bit of terminology than might help people:
nauseous is feeling sick; vomiting is actually being sick

Correcting electrolyte inbalance caused by vomiting and / or diarrhoea can be done orally: sip, don't gulp, so you'll keep at least some of it down; if you crave chilled / cool / tepid / warm / hot drink, then make drink with water of right temperature and / or heat up in microwave or chill in fridge or by adding non melting ice blocks, so not to change concentration, although being more dilute is OK, while more concentrated than directed is not. 

If that doesn't work, if blood ketones are a problem, if you are vulnerable for any reason (eg being a child, elderly, frail, living alone, having other medical issue(s) etc) then IV fluids may be needed and that means A&E (unless you're on an endurance race or been found by mountain rescue / ambulance service when they might be started "in the field").


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Hi Alan, glad you are feeling a bit better, but I would recommend a trip to A&E to get help ridding yourself of those ketones.  Anything above 1.5mmol that persists longer than 4 hours really needs medical assistance.  It could well be these ketones are making you sick now, not the original bug.  See this advice from UCLH (useful tables further down):
> 
> http://www.uclh.nhs.uk/PandV/PIL/Pa...ick day rules ? multiple daily injections.pdf



Thanks Redkits, that is an excellent document. I've just managed another bag of crisps and am drinking fine now, feeling less nauseous. I'm down to my last couple of blood ketone strips but have some pee sticks. Sounds like I should possibly have gone to A&E a couple of days ago according to that, but given that I had a 25% reduction in ketones from yesterday I think I will see how things go. If things don't improve further then I'll pack my bags.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Redkits, that is an excellent document. I've just managed another bag of crisps and am drinking fine now, feeling less nauseous. I'm down to my last couple of blood ketone strips but have some pee sticks. Sounds like I should possibly have gone to A&E a couple of days ago according to that, but given that I had a 25% reduction in ketones from yesterday I think I will see how things go. If things don't improve further then I'll pack my bags.



 Hope the ketones go away without the need for hospital - it's always nicer to be able to stay in your own home when you're poorly.  Don't let it linger though.  And get yourself down to the chemists for some more blood ketone strips - you can't be mucking about with wee sticks when your blood ketones are in the 2's and 3's, you need to know exactly what they are so you can take the right action!  Hope your appetite continues to improve 

P.S. And if you don't mind me being cheeky and saying so, I suspect if you were on here advising someone else with your symptoms, you'd have advised them to go to A&E!  Might be best to go now in daytime, have an hour or so with an IV line, and you'll feel so much better more quickly.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2014)

Well said.      I fear Alan has not observed his own advice to others.   Alan huni  the forum has sooooo many members that have been so worried about you, particularly as you live alone.   PLEASE irrespective of any results, get yourself off to A and E pronto.    Get yourself checked out


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2014)

Do as I say, not as I do  I am feeling much better now. My appetite is returning, and I have managed two packets of crisps, three ginger nuts, some sugary lemon and ginger tea, and a penguin biscuit - so plenty more carbs inside me and lots of insulin going in. Unfortunately, it's a real journey for me to A&E, and no doubt extremely busy this time of year. It would have taken the best part of the day and my improving health didn't really warrant it. I've learned a lot of lessons from this experience though, as it's the worst I have been since diagnosis.

Anyone have any suggestions as to what 'proper' food I might try, given that my digestive system has taken such a battering? For the last couple of days I have basically been snacking and stacking insulin, going against everything I would normally do by injecting after eating - and eating high GI stuff at that 

I actually quite fancy a bacon sandwich


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 2, 2014)

Glad you're feeling a bit better. My suggestion for dinner would be some plain chicken or scrambled eggs. That shouldn't be to harsh. Take care Northie x


----------



## Redkite (Jan 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Do as I say, not as I do



Exactly!   I know what you mean about having a long trek to hospital though.  When my son's been ill I've done everything humanly possible not to have to take him in, but I would if his ketones went that high and didn't come straight down.

Glad you're on the mend.  What are your ketones now (or have you used up your last strip)?  I would recommend continuing to inject after eating for a while, until you're sure your digestion is back up to speed (it's common to suffer from delayed digestion for a couple of weeks, so you risk hypos if your insulin gets to work before the food digests).  For the same reason, stick to higher GI things for a while - bread, potatoes, not pasta for example.  Have a bacon sarnie of you feel like it!  How about making yourself some pancakes?  I like them equally with a savoury topping (grated cheese and ham) or a sweet one.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 2, 2014)

Have whatever you crave, as it's your body's way of telling you what it needs, although obviously you'll need to calculate insulin to match CHO, and as Redkite says, if there's any doubt about whether your gastro intestinal tract will keep it down, then inject, say 20 minutes after eating.

Think like you're in post race recovery phase. I find that in both situations, I like fresh pasta with a bit of pesto sauce (or long life pasta, not dried), baked potato (but they ran out before I grabbed one yesterday  ), toast, toasted crumpets (which didn't run out yesterday  ), noodle soup (with or without chicken!), banana(s), yogurt, crisps, chips, tortilla chips etc. If you crave salt, then add some - in this situation, not in general life.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Exactly!   I know what you mean about having a long trek to hospital though.  When my son's been ill I've done everything humanly possible not to have to take him in, but I would if his ketones went that high and didn't come straight down.
> 
> Glad you're on the mend.  What are your ketones now (or have you used up your last strip)?  I would recommend continuing to inject after eating for a while, until you're sure your digestion is back up to speed (it's common to suffer from delayed digestion for a couple of weeks, so you risk hypos if your insulin gets to work before the food digests).  For the same reason, stick to higher GI things for a while - bread, potatoes, not pasta for example.  Have a bacon sarnie of you feel like it!  How about making yourself some pancakes?  I like them equally with a savoury topping (grated cheese and ham) or a sweet one.



Ketones are now 0.1 and blood sugar 6.5!!!!   Yayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Redkite (Jan 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Ketones are now 0.1 and blood sugar 6.5!!!!   Yayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!



Now that IS better!   Very glad to hear it


----------



## Pete H (Jan 2, 2014)

Mate, glad your feeling a bit better, new here but has not felt the same without your input everyday. Let's hope your turning the corner now that nasty bout of illness is on its way out.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2014)

Being shouted at seems to have worked.     I am lucky in that our A and E is a 10 minute walk away, we are lucky.

Alan, PLEASE find a buddy who can look in on you, if you call them, if you are poorly, go to the shops for you, etc.     We are all very pleased to hear you are on the mend as we were very concerned for you.    Thank God you are OK


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2014)

Pleased you now seem to be fixed "Northy"  Enjoy ya T !


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2014)

Being shouted at seems to have worked.     I am lucky in that our A and E is a 10 minute walk away, we are lucky.

Alan, PLEASE find a buddy who can look in on you, if you call them, if you are poorly, go to the shops for you, etc.     We are all very pleased to hear you are on the mend as we were very concerned for you.    Thank God you are OK


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Ketones are now 0.1 and blood sugar 6.5!!!!   Yayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!



Very pleased to see you posting some nicer numbers - was getting a bit hairy earlier wasn't it? 

Our experience of stomach bugs is that a reduced amount of bolus is needed for several days onwards, anything up to a second week. We err on the side of caution with the insulin and have easy/quicker to digest foods/higher GI for a little while as needed


----------



## pippin (Jan 2, 2014)

Alan I just want to add how worried we have been about you. If I lived closer I would be round with bone broth to help ease you back into eating. Wish I could make you a souffl? omelette as it would be nice and light for your tummy. 

Please heed what the others are telling you and make sure a neighbour will call and help if you are so sick again. Everyone has given you excellent advice so please listen to them. You are very highly regarded and really have worried everyone. Dad is worried too. Happy to read you're feeling a little better but I would like you to have someone to help and maybe get a checkup to make sure. 

I had to sign in to add this as you are so kind and helpful to everyone. Please get well soon but remember to take it easy even if you think you are better!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone  My neighbour would be happy to help, but for the first few days I thought I might be infectious and didn't want to ruin things for her family by passing anything on. I think the main problem, and definitely a new experience for me, has been learning how to handle the ketones and dehydration and insulin. I will be much better prepared in future, although I sincerely hope I never have to repeat the experience


----------



## Redkite (Jan 2, 2014)

Hopefully this sort of illness is less common for adults than kids (unless you work in a school!!!).

Another thing to be careful of in the next couple of weeks is too much exercise (I believe you enjoy running) - not that you're likely to be dashing off for a run imminently.  But my son had a nasty tummy bug a couple of years ago, and about ten days after the symptoms had all gone (and his appetite had been normal), we went to Centerparcs where we'd booked lots of energetic activities.  The after-effects of the tummy bug (slower food absorption) caused a nightmare with his BG levels, with loads of hypos in the 2's and subsequent massive highs in the 18-20's overnight.  It was a good three weeks before his gut was healed and absorbing food at normal rates.  So, at the risk of sounding like a mother hen, be cautious about exercise for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for that Redkite, I will bear it in mind. So much for getting my marathon year off to a flying start! 

This is the first time I have had such an illness in 5.5 years, and before that it was probably 1981. Hope that's not tempting fate...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2014)

sick again  called ambulance and spoke to nurse - a DSN is going to ring me back so don't know if A&E yet.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 3, 2014)

PLEASE get yourself to A and E where you can get the actual medical help that you need. 
Good luck. x


----------



## AJLang (Jan 3, 2014)

Alan I agree with Cleo don't wait for the DSN get yourself to A & E you need proper care from doctors. Please keep us updated


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 3, 2014)

Awww Alan I'm so very sorry to hear you've been sick again. Like Cleo & AJLang have said now is the time to get yourself to A&E - let us know how you go on & good luck x


----------



## Redkite (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh no, what a horrible prolonged bug 

What are your BGs and ketones?  A&E can be avoided if your numbers are ok and you feel you can manage.  But if those ketones go back up into the 2's, you really ought to go in at that point.  Call a taxi if the journey is dire.  Hope your DSN gets back to you soon.....


----------



## jalapino (Jan 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> sick again  called ambulance and spoke to nurse - a DSN is going to ring me back so don't know if A&E yet.



Hi alan.....im so sorry to hear you are so unwell and I hope they do send you to A&E like every one says you need proper medical help.

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh Alan - please get in touch when you can.    Please God you are OK.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh Alan - please get in touch when you can.    Please God you are OK.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I have just spoken to Alan.     He has asked me to give you an update.

following calls to/from hospital, he was sent to see his GP.    She checked him out, blood pressure etc etc - she gave him an anti sickness injection and some pills to take.      He is at home resting, still feeling very poorly.

He asked me to say a huge thank you for all your kind wishes and when he feels better he will he in touch.    Steff, Alan sends you a huge thank you.

Still not the best news, but at least he has been checked over.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update Hazel.  Hope he's better soon.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 3, 2014)

Gosh - am shocked that the sickness returned.  Thank you Hazel for the update.  I have to say I'd been happier if he was in hospital and not home alone.  Very concerned.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Hazel,

Thank you for the update on Alan just wish it was a better update but at least he's been checked over now. 


Alan,

Please get better very soon we are all really worried about you.......


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 3, 2014)

Alan you are in my thoughts and prayers and my friends are praying for you too.  We are all thinking of you.xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh no Alan,

A massive get well soon hug from me buddy xx no need for thanks,just keep strong ad know we are all with u on this


----------



## Pete H (Jan 3, 2014)

*Alan*

Mate get well soon...


----------



## delb t (Jan 3, 2014)

Best wishes for a long needed speedy recovery


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ah Northie, terrible news that you are sick again. I hope now you've seen your doctor that you will get well soon. What a terrible time you've had recently. Please take really good care of yourself and above all get well soon


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope the injection gives you a bit of respite until you manage to win the fight against this nasty bug.


----------



## am64 (Jan 3, 2014)

any news ..? northe get well soon and if the injection isn't /hasn't worked call an ambulance 
take care 
Amx


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear of the turn of events Alan.

I think everyone on here would agree that we are distressed at the fact that you are alone.  Were I nearer I would come over.  Hope things are getting better.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 3, 2014)

Alan I wish that there was more that we can do to help. I hope that the medication from your GP really helps quickly


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone  The medicine has stopped me being sick (although I still feel a bit sick) which means I can try and drink some water. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone  The medicine has stopped me being sick (although I still feel a bit sick) which means I can try and drink some water. Fingers crossed!



Fingers and toes crossed Alan,its about time you 2014 started on the right foot xx


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update Alan, ler's hope you are on the mend


----------



## gabriele (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Alan ,

wasn't here for some time . I'm shocked to read you are so ill  . Hope you are better .
Is there anything I can do to help ?
You know I live not far from you and I can help with shopping or driving you to you doc . 
No problem at all , sent me a PM for my phone number .


----------



## margie (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Carmina (Jan 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly. I hope you feel a lot better very soon. We miss you xx


----------



## Redkite (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope the medicine keeps doing its job.  Have you got plenty of strips and ketone strips?  Do take up Gabriele's offer to pick up stuff for you or give you lifts (would have offered myself if you were local).  Bad enough being poorly without having to go out shopping/pharmacy etc.,  and if you don't improve, go back to A&E and tell them you have high ketones (even if you don't) - don't be fobbed off!  Gastro bugs and type 1 are extremely difficult to manage, and if you were given IV glucose and fluids I'm sure it would be a huge help.

Nag nag nag (sorry ).  Really hope you're better soon


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 3, 2014)

Good to read an update from you Alan, I totally agree with everyone else - do let Gabrielle help and do call an ambulance if you don't improve.  We will go on nagging cos we care.xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone, and especially Gabriele for your kind offer  Fortunately, I have a couple of very good neighbours who will get anything for me, plus everything I need is within a few minutes walk if necessary (a big consideration when you don't drive when picking somewhere to live!). I'm well-stocked up on strips etc.

I've been sleeping a lot - it seems the pills make you drowsy - but haven't been sick again and have managed to drink a reasonable amount of water. Going for a pee more frequently, which is a good thing. Just wish it was over and I could feel well again!


----------



## Susicue (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry you have had a rough time Alan, hope you are now on the road to recovery. take care.


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 4, 2014)

Only just caught up on this Alan, so sorry to hear how ill you've been, sounds really ghastly. Here's to getting better asap xxx


----------



## gabriele (Jan 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone, and especially Gabriele for your kind offer  Fortunately, I have a couple of very good neighbours who will get anything for me, plus everything I need is within a few minutes walk if necessary (a big consideration when you don't drive when picking somewhere to live!). I'm well-stocked up on strips etc.



Glad to read you are better now .
But if you need help , I'm not far away .

Take care !


----------



## Copepod (Jan 4, 2014)

Good news, Northerner - especially that you're peeing more


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 4, 2014)

Great news Alan - let's hope this recovery continues


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope the recovery is continuing Alan and you'll soon be back on top of the world.


----------



## Pete H (Jan 4, 2014)

Let's hope you go all the one way now, you have had this long enough, speedy recovery buddy.......


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone, things seem to be going OK. Can only stomach water at the moment, but so good not to feel as completely wretched as I did yesterday. Haven't had a decent meal inside me since Christmas Day. Surely this can't go on much longer.

Thanks to all your good advice, the doctor told me yesterday that my body is coping well despite everything, and that I had been doing all the right things  Will try some more rehydration salts later.

Yesterday was like a black farce! Called 999 and ended up speaking to the ambulance service nurse. She got in touch with an emergency DSN who rang me and said I needed to speak to my GP. Spoke to amubulance nurse again and she got a GP to ring me who made an appointment. Went to appointment and got prescription for anti-sickness drugs. Waited 30 mins then pharmacist told me they didn't have any of that type of drug, plus there was a manufacturer's fault and it would be unlikely I could get any anywhere. Went back to surgery where receptionist said there was nothing she could do as GP had left. Hoever, she hadn't and called me back into consulting room and gave me an injection plus a prescription for different drugs. Went back to pharmacy and 15 minutes later had the drugs. Took around 5 hours from start to finish  Glad I didn't just ask my neighbour to pick up the prescription because she would probably have come back with nothing (the GP couldn't give her the injection for me!).

All because of some stupid stomach bug


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2014)

northe you are obviously not well ..no real food for 10 days and still only tolerating water ....go to A&E ....

im sure you would be horrified if someone came on here with your story ...i know its a hassle and you really dont have the energy... but 10 days without food  ?????
if i knew where you lived i would feel as a 'duty of care' to call an ambulance for you !!!!!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 4, 2014)

How ill d'you have to be for an ambulance? 5 hours, after not eating for 10 days!! NHS - what does it stand for? No Hope-a-Service. Somebody must be able to come up with sumfing funnier!!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 4, 2014)

Northerner this is awful. I feel so sorry for you. Mega hugs from me and Susie


----------



## Pete H (Jan 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone, things seem to be going OK. Can only stomach water at the moment, but so good not to feel as completely wretched as I did yesterday. Haven't had a decent meal inside me since Christmas Day. Surely this can't go on much longer.
> 
> Thanks to all your good advice, the doctor told me yesterday that my body is coping well despite everything, and that I had been doing all the right things  Will try some more rehydration salts later.
> 
> ...


Alan that does not sound like a stomach bug to me it's going on to long,sounds like a bad case of food poisoning to me, if your not eating some solids before weekend is out I would get back to the doctors, need to eat something mate to start building your self back up....


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2014)

Alan - as you can see everyone is on your side.    I did not consider severe good poisoning.    It could well be.

PLEASE do not keep it any longer.    I think you need blood tests done to rule out things like ecoli.       Can you manage a lift or taxi to the GP tomoro


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gosh Alan, I've only just caught up with this.  Haven't been on the forum for a while.

GO TO A&E - NOW!!!

Seriously, something is far from right.  I also wonder how knowledgeable the GP was about T1 given that it sounds like an emergency one rather than your normal GP.  You really should have been able to tolerate solid food days ago if it was _just_ a straightforward tummy bug.  It obviously isn't.  Any idea how much weight you have lost?  And you mention passing urine more.  Not silly amounts compared to your fluid intake?  Just thinking of other warning signs of ketoacidosis.

I really would bypass GPs now and just turn up at A&E.  I know you are a thoroughly nice guy and it's probably not in your nature to kick up a fuss, but it sounds like you do need to stamp your feet now and get some proper action and care.  You shouldn't have to be dealing with this on your own and worrying so much about it.  It's time to pass the worry onto someone else's shoulders.  As others have said, it's time to have some blood tests to see exactly what IS going on.  Being that ill for so long ISN'T NORMAL.  You could always use your neighbour or a taxi if you feel calling an ambulance is unnecessary, but you really do need to get yourself seen URGENTLY.

JUST DO IT  

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease, then we will all stop nagging you - honest!

Hope you feel MUCH better very, very soon.

Take care.
Love Tina xx


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 5, 2014)

Northie, I have to say I completely agree with everyone here. You need to go to A&E. You've not had anything solid for 10 days so it doesn't sound like the case of it simply being a tummy bug. You're always good at giving kind words and great advice to us all. So for a wee change it's our turn to give you advice. ☺️You really shouldn't wait any longer, please Northie take yourself to A&E and get the help you need to get better.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 5, 2014)

On reflection Alan, I think the others are right. If you still can't eat, go straight to A&E today. Whatever  it is, it needs dealing with asap. HUGS.


----------



## margie (Jan 5, 2014)

Alan please go to A&E or back to your Dr, you need some tests to see what is wrong.

I had D&V early last year, came down with it on a Sunday and had about 14 incidents in a few hours. Despite this the Dr I spoke to on the phone was telling me to go to the chemist to get anti-sickness meds. I pressed the point and was given an appt and as soon as the Dr saw me she said I wads dehydrated and my BP was about 80/40 so I ended up at the hospital. They did tests to check for both viral and bacterial infections. I had norovirus and it did clear up pretty quickly. However, I would have been given antibiotics if I had needed them.  You need to have some tests so if its bacterial they can give you antibiotics and as its been going on so long they need to find out what is wrong - and you need some nutrition. I know dehydration drinks are meant to have all you need.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Alan

I think the others may well be right about it having gone on so long that it's likely to be food poisoning rather than a tummy "bug".  I've had just about every variety except Typhoid because of the places I travelled in and it's a fact that it won't "go away on it's own", you do need the correct antibiotics.  Please contact medical aid again.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone spoken to Alan today? I notice he hasn't posted so am getting very worried about him.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 5, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Has anyone spoken to Alan today? I notice he hasn't posted so am getting very worried about him.


Sue, I was just about to say the same thing.

Alan, please let us know how you are.  No news isn't good news


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, sorry for the delay in the update. Feeling quite a bit better now and able to drink more and eat a little. Blood sugars and ketones are fine. I do understand what you are all saying, and if things do start going the wrong way again, you can be sure I will get things checked out  I think I will ask for a GP to phone me tomorrow to discuss the FP possibility (alternative would be sitting in open access surgery, although they had to cancel that on Friday because the doctors were off sick! )


----------



## Redkite (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad to hear you're ok.    It's very hard to know when to go to a docs, especially when you've had a few false recoveries over the last few days.  Hopefully like most illnesses, the moment you make an appointment, the symptoms will magically disappear.  Now all you have to do is go on a weight gain diet (no section on the forum for that?)


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Glad to hear you're ok.    It's very hard to know when to go to a docs, especially when you've had a few false recoveries over the last few days.  Hopefully like most illnesses, the moment you make an appointment, the symptoms will magically disappear.  Now all you have to do is go on a weight gain diet (no section on the forum for that?)



could start one ! 
glad to hear from you northe ...take care


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 5, 2014)

Good job you updated us Alan, we've been so worried.  You'd have had  a whole coachload of forumites at your door.  Please do make contact with GP tomorrow and I very much hope you are now on the mend.xx


----------



## Pete H (Jan 5, 2014)

Great to hear from you buddy.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 5, 2014)

Phew what a relief Alan to log in & see you've now been in touch & are ok. I've even been checking & seeing if you were on facebook because I've been so worried


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay in the update. Feeling quite a bit better now and able to drink more and eat a little. Blood sugars and ketones are fine. I do understand what you are all saying, and if things do start going the wrong way again, you can be sure I will get things checked out  I think I will ask for a GP to phone me tomorrow to discuss the FP possibility (alternative would be sitting in open access surgery, although they had to cancel that on Friday because the doctors were off sick! )



Phew! pleased to hear you are on the mend, what an ordeal you've had, especially coping on your own. Take care


----------



## MargB (Jan 5, 2014)

Good to hear from you Northey.

Hope you are back to your old self quite soon.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 5, 2014)

So glad you're on the mend.  I expect you'll post an impressive figure in the Weight Loss 2014 thread!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad to see you back in the land of the living Alan, and as others have said please get help if sick again.


----------



## rhall92380 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good to hear you're getting better Alan

Richard


----------



## Cleo (Jan 5, 2014)

Great news Alan x


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 5, 2014)

So glad to hear you are feeling better Alan.
Take care and don't try anything strenuous, you are still fragile.

Maisie.


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Alan. What a time you've had. I am pleased you are feeling a little better. Please remember it will take some time to  get over. Be kind to yourself and take it easy for a while.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 5, 2014)

spiritfree said:


> Oh Alan. What a time you've had. I am pleased you are feeling a little better. Please remember it will take some time to  get over. Be kind to yourself and take it easy for a while.



+1 to that. Take it easy matey.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 6, 2014)

Northie, I hope you're feeling so much better today.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Alan,

I don't pop in much nowadays, but came on just to say I hope you are on the mend now.

Our whole family has been ill with flu etc since the week before xmas and only just turning the corner now despite antibiotics etc so I fully sympathise with you.

Lets hope the germs leave us all alone now.


----------



## Pete H (Jan 6, 2014)

Hope your feeling a bit better Alan


----------



## AJLang (Jan 6, 2014)

How are you today Alan? I hope that you are continuing to get better


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2014)

Update. After managing to eat some biscuits last night, I was sick again  So I've spent the morning at the GPs. No appointments available so had to wait in the open access surgery. Fortunately, I only had to wait an hour and was lucky enough to be seen by the same GP who saw me on Friday. She has taken blood and urine samples and will call me tomorrow after noon to discuss the results. She also gave me more anti-sickness pills and some more ketone strips. Don't feel too bad at the moment, just upset that I clearly haven't got any better since I was sick last night, even despite the pills. I suspect I would have been  much worse without them though.

In all my 55 years I have never known an illness to take so long to clear.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2014)

OMG Alan, you have been through the wars

at least now you are getting proper tests carried out

thanks for the update


----------



## AJLang (Jan 6, 2014)

Northerner I was so sorry to read this update. Nearly two weeks of being sick is awful - I really hope that the GP is able to tell you by tomorrow afternoon what is wrong and that there is an easy way to treat it.  Take care


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 6, 2014)

Alan,

Sorry I haven't been on much lately.

It doesn't sound as the competence of the medical professionals you have seen over this dreadful time for you has been great! I am really surprised that you have not been taken into hospital for further tests and observation, you have been really unwell for 2 weeks.......a worrying amount of time! You'll be publishing the 'January Northy Diet' next  I hope you are better soon. Best wishes


----------



## Bloden (Jan 6, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Northerner I was so sorry to read this update. Nearly two weeks of being sick is awful - I really hope that the GP is able to tell you by tomorrow afternoon what is wrong and that there is an easy way to treat it.  Take care



Here here. You deserve a Happy New Year.


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 6, 2014)

that's awful, you are really going through the mill. Really hope the test results give you some answers, meanwhile sending very best wishes.


----------



## vince13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Alan - just lurking and saw you had been very poorly and wanted to say you are in our thoughts and we are hoping to hear better news soon.  F. xx


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 6, 2014)

Alan I am so sorry for you.  This is an awful awful illness that has taken hold of you.  I am glad that tests are being done and please let us know the verdict when you can.  Lots of love.xx


----------



## Redkite (Jan 6, 2014)

Good that you've been tested - hopefully they will be able to identify the bacteria responsible and give you something to eradicate them.  Must surely be food poisoning - but I doubt you can remember what you might have eaten all those days ago.

You must be thoroughly p'd off.  I remember having a food poisoning episode on my honeymoon (!) caused by contaminated water.  It went on for days and got to the point where I was so fed up of being sick all the time that I decided I may as well eat something nice, as that would be better than vomiting up water from an empty stomach.  Altogether a wretched experience, so let's hope yours is at an end very soon.  At least your diabetes is behaving itself I take it?


----------



## Pete H (Jan 6, 2014)

Alan I bet your totally exhausted by what you have been through, let's hope they get it sorted now because that a no simple stomach bug, blood tests should get to the bottom of it, being sick short term is bad enough but what you have been through must be hell. Hope it's sorted soon buddy ..


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 6, 2014)

Alan, I really think you should be at A&E. This situation seems to be getting worse by the minute and I worry for you. More HUGS.


----------



## pippin (Jan 6, 2014)

Alan we are still very worried too, please make sure the Dr doesn't delay getting back to you


----------



## Cleo (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh Alan !!!! I really hope they manage to find out whats going on and that you get treated for it soon.
I'm sure I'm speaking for all when I say that we're expecting daily updates ! - i'll be checking in tomorrow morning to see how you're doing ! 
X


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 7, 2014)

.....any news? fingers crossed


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2014)

Sick again last night  Expecting results of tests this afternoon, but not holding my breath.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to hear that you've been sick again. Your doctor has got to get this sorted out


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh nooooo! 

Is there anything of you left?? Hope the tests throw some light on things.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, you must be feeling absolutely wretched 

Hope you get a diagnosis and effective treatment today.  Do please emphasise to them how long it's gone on for and how much weight you've lost.  You must be so exhausted?


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 7, 2014)

Alan,

This has gone on for long enough, I don't live that far away from you, you really should go into A&E .......I'll take you if you want?


----------



## Cleo (Jan 7, 2014)

So sorry to hear that you were sick again last night 

QUOTE=Redkite;473047]

Do please emphasise to them how long it's gone on for and how much weight you've lost. [/QUOTE]

Agree with redkite - REALLY hoping that you get better soon - it's been going on for too long !


----------



## am64 (Jan 7, 2014)

oh no northe you still sick  ! lets hope doc can find out what it is today take care x


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 7, 2014)

Alan, please, please, please go to A&E. This has gone on far too long and I get more worried for you every day. I think you should really have been in the hostilepile a week ago. Do you at least have somone with you?


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Alan,
As others have said this has gone on for a while now something needs to be sorted . Keeping my fingers x for your results this afternoon.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Alan, please, please, please go to A&E. This has gone on far too long and I get more worried for you every day. I think you should really have been in the hostilepile a week ago. Do you at least have somone with you?


It's very worrying, but actually I think Alan you are right to wait for the outcome of your tests.  No point rushing off to A&E when you might get the answers in an hour or two.  The doctor may choose to refer you for admittance to hospital, or prescribe a treatment plan.  If nothing happens this afternoon that you can have full confidence in, THEN it will be time to take yourself to hospital and stand your ground until you are admitted.  Either way, pack yourself a bag - if you're ready and prepared, you probably won't need it.  xx


----------



## Copepod (Jan 7, 2014)

Agree with Redkite - this is a situation for GP to oversee. Depending on results of investigations done (ie blood taken & now in lab), further referral to A&E (or, more likely, Medical Admissions Unit - or similar; there are lots of variations on the name) may be needed, but if that's appropriate, you would get seen quicker if referred by GP than if you turn up unannounced. 

In a way, it shows up the confusion people have about where to seek help for what type of problem. But that's not Northerner's responsibility just now!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2014)

Copepod said:


> Agree with Redkite - this is a situation for GP to oversee. Depending on results of investigations done (ie blood taken & now in lab), further referral to A&E (or, more likely, Medical Admissions Unit - or similar; there are lots of variations on the name) may be needed, but if that's appropriate, you would get seen quicker if referred by GP than if you turn up unannounced.
> 
> In a way, it shows up the confusion people have about where to seek help for what type of problem. But that's not Northerner's responsibility just now!



That is how I am thinking, I'd rather be referred than just turn up, wait 4 hours and get sent home. Although I know it sounds terrible, I don't actually feel that bad most of the time, just fragile and frustrated at not being able to eat and drink normally. Although I have lost weight I am still over two stones heavier than when I was diagnosed. When I have been sick recently it has only happened the once, and not gone on for hours on end.

The GP has called back with the results: there is no indication of a bacterial infection but another test was slightly raised indicating a viral infection. My kidney function is perfect, with no UTI and only ketones in my urine, as you would expect. I've made an appointment to see the GP on Friday.

I don't know, you'd think that with an immune system powerful to kill off my own beta cells, it could trounce a soppy virus by now! 

Interestingly, despite my considerably-less-than-600 calorie a day diet, my diabetes is not yet cured.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I don't know, you'd think that with an immune system powerful to kill off my own beta cells, it could trounce a soppy virus by now!
> 
> Interestingly, despite my considerably-less-than-600 calorie a day diet, my diabetes is not yet cured.



Glad you can still raise a joke . Flippin' immune system needs to get its priorities straight!

So no positive test for any of the usual food poisoning bacteria then?  Did the GP give a likely timescale for getting better?

Just as an aside (was reminded by an article today), do you have a CO detector in your home?  Nausea and vomiting can be caused by CO poisoning (unlikely to have caused your initial more violent symptoms though).


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 7, 2014)

Well it's good to hear that sense of humour coming through, Alan, that lightens my heart a bit.  

Good thought from Redkite too - you never know.

Sending love and hugs and get well wishes.xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2014)

I think it's called 'gallows humour'  I've just successfully downed a whole glass of lucozade with no (as yet) ill-effects, so fingers crossed. I know a lot of people don't like the stuff, but when me and my sister were little it was 'marketed' as a treat if we were ill, so I suppose that has stayed with me  Flavoured versions are not acceptable!

The difficult thing as far as diabetes is concerned is that I have to drink what is effectively a hypo treatment whilst I have high ketones, then take insulin afterwards, which I know to be very far from 'rapid' in working to bring my levels down. It's a conundrum I hadn't properly considered, so a lesson learned.

Here's what my BG has been doing:


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

Unfortunately that's what you have to do!  Interesting graph - before your illness it could be my data (I'm not diabetic!), and afterwards it's more like my son's when he's not ill!  You have fabulous control


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2014)

Good to know your GP is looking after you

Thanks for keeping up posted


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 7, 2014)

......knowing how good your control normally is .....and still is considering how poorly you are and have been, 27 December must have been a very rough day for you!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 7, 2014)

This sounding a good deal more encouraging. Congratulations on the Lucozade (which ranks right down there with Marmite in my book  ).


----------



## AJLang (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear that the GP hasn't got any solutions but good to hear that the test results were mainly good.  Non-flavoured Lucozade Yuck!


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 7, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> This sounding a good deal more encouraging. Congratulations on the Lucozade (which ranks right down there with Marmite in my book  ).



Love Marmite!  especially the XO version! .....can't stand original Lucozade!


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

Phil65 said:


> Love Marmite!  especially the XO version! .....can't stand original Lucozade!


Do they make lucozade flavoured marmite?  Can't be worse than the champagne version!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2014)

I also like marmite


----------



## yorksman (Jan 7, 2014)

Ahhh, a lucozade and guiness shandy with fresh brown bread with a smear of marmite and then topped with dripping and flakes of sea salt. Not too bad if you are digging new motorways but not recommended for those sat at a computer. Easy to see why I got type 2 diabetes.


----------



## yorksman (Jan 7, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I don't know, you'd think that with an immune system powerful to kill off my own beta cells, it could trounce a soppy virus by now!




Soppy Ebola Virus

'Wee little beasties'


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2014)

I want a cheese toastie like you cannot imagine


----------



## Redkite (Jan 7, 2014)

So why not have one?  Even if it comes up, at least you'll have had the enjoyment of eating it.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 7, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I want a cheese toastie like you cannot imagine



Agree with Redkite, could you try a little perhaps, usually a good sign if you are fancying something. I'm conditioned like you were for lucozade as a drink for when you're poorly - enjoy


----------



## Pete H (Jan 7, 2014)

Alan you sound a bit brighter, let's hope the doctors get it sorted now you have this thing long enough, best of luck buddy .


----------



## am64 (Jan 7, 2014)

how about a dippy egg and Marmite soldiers ....yummy


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 7, 2014)

This thread reminds me of a special shandy which I once enjoyed; half-fill a pint glass with full-sugar lemonade, then slowly and carefully top up with Guinness. If done properly, the Guinness floated on the lemonade, giving a bizarre visual effect. 

Sadly it's no longer possible, as no soft drinks are full-sugar any longer; even the supposedly full-sugar ones are up to 50% sweeteners, as those are cheaper than sugar for the same sweetness.

P.S. Cheese and Marmite toasties — divine!


----------



## Pete H (Jan 8, 2014)

Hope your feeling a bit brighter today buddy..


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 8, 2014)

I hope you are feeling much better today, Alan. Don't forget to take things easy for a while, even when you are feeling better.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2014)

Nothing to report - not much change really.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 8, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Nothing to report - not much change really.



  

Get well soon.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 8, 2014)

I hope that you start feeling better tomorrow


----------



## Cleo (Jan 8, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon Alan x


----------



## Lurch (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi guvnor, was holding back on this but I hope the lyrics will help cheer you up...probably...so I'm told.

If nothing else it'll pass a few hours. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFReHOAqwy4

Sorry you are having this awful hassle.  You help everyone else so much and don't deserve it.

Lurch


----------



## Bloden (Jan 8, 2014)

Lurch, does that seriously go on for two hours?!!
Ha ha ha...you crazy


----------



## Pete H (Jan 9, 2014)

Hope your feeling better Alan ..


----------



## newbs (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope you feel much better very soon!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 9, 2014)

How are you feeling today Alan? Hope you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 9, 2014)

I was literally about to type the same question!  Hope there's some improvement today Alan.xx


----------



## RachelT (Jan 9, 2014)

Get well soon, Northy


----------



## jalapino (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi alan...

I really REALLY REALLY......hope you feel better soon young man  x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2014)

No improvement I'm afraid, was sick again earlier today  No energy and have spent most of the day in bed. Seeing GP again tomorrow.


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear you've been so poorly Alan , on Saturday it will be 2 weeks since you starting feeling ill surely your gp is going to look into why you're still so poorly , take care x


----------



## bev (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Alan,

Sorry have only just spotted this thread.It sounds as if you have had a really awful time of things. I hope the GP is able to help or at least put your mind at rest and hope you start to recover very soon.Bev


----------



## Redkite (Jan 9, 2014)

Goodness me, you poor thing, it's really dragging on isn't it.   I really thought you were on the mend when you were feeling better enough the other day to make jokes and fancy cheese on toast.  I hope the GP can work some magic tomorrow and you can finally pack away the sick bowl.  

Have you checked your CO detector?


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh Northie that's just terrible that you are ill again.  This has been dragging on for weeks now. There's got to be something your GP can do for you to find out exactly what's wrong. It's obviously not good for you either to have been so I'll for 2 weeks. Maybe you should've just gone to A&E at the start. It's a dreadful shame you've been through the mill with this. I really do hope they get to the bottom of it very soon and that you start to feel better too


----------



## Mossey (Jan 10, 2014)

Back on site and sorry you're ill at the moment. Sounds awful. Hope you're better soon x


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh Alan I can't believe this is dragging on so long. You must feel utterly exhausted by now. You certainly sound despondent.

One thought that came to me overnight, do you have any direct contact details for your diabetes consultant? Is now a good time to involve them? If you have direct phone numbers then make a call first thing, otherwise whilst in with GP ask them to phone in your presence then maybe you could be admitted to hospital under their care. You certainly need some proper care and looking after now. This surely can't be allowed to carry on indefinitely like this. Your consultant would only need a quick glance at your printout to see something is very wrong.

I really hope for your sake today marks a turning point for you. Sending you lots of love and positive vibes for a positive shift in your condition.

Take care. 
Tina xx


----------



## Pete H (Jan 10, 2014)

Hope you can get some answers today when you see your GP.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Alan I hope today becomes the day that you can find a way to get this sorted so that you feel well again very soon


----------



## yorksman (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry to see that this has been as prolonged as it has been. Obviously more than food poisoning or a winter bug. Maybe you should change the thread title from Been Poorly to Definitely Ill. You haven't been talking to any polonium bearing russians have you?

Hope your GP manages to make a diagnosis or refers you to someone who can make one.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 10, 2014)

Good luck for when you see your  GP today Alan.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2014)

Alan I hope your GP can help today.   You must be so weak.     Please keep us posted as to progress.   

Lots of love  xx


----------



## Cleo (Jan 10, 2014)

hope all goes well today, and that things start to look a bit better for you 
x


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 10, 2014)

Echoing everyone's good wishes for today's appointment, and that you may finally get better from this thing


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 10, 2014)

Just echoing the others, this is awful xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh Alan, I can't believe how long this has dragged on and I'm not convinced you're getting the level of care you need. I really hope that doctor will find a way to fix whatever is wrong soon and only wish I lived closer, I'd be round there to help out.

I pray you'll be better soon.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi everyone. Been to GP and she has given me some more pills (lansoprazole) to see if they help. I have another appointment for next week. She said if things no better then they may have to have a look inside to see if there's anything going on.

I do actually feel a bit stronger today. I've even eaten a slice of toast  Hoping it stays with me and follows the more conventional route through my system...


----------



## Pete H (Jan 10, 2014)

Let's hope things are on the up for you, you have had a rough start to the year.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2014)

Dad has been on that for years.    He gets that to stop stomach issues resulting from his other meds.      Disappointed in your GP, sorry Alan.     Glad to hear you are feeling stronger.    Thanks for the update


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2014)

Alan much love from this worried Geordie, I hope better things are to come for you health wise this coming week x


----------



## Cleo (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks for the update northerner.
I really hope that the pills work and if not, that you get the care that you need.
keep us posted on your progress !


----------



## AJLang (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Northerne I hope that the toast stays where it should. You've been put on lansoprazole and I've doubled my dose...maybe we've got twin virusese


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hi everyone. Been to GP and she has given me some more pills (lansoprazole) to see if they help. I have another appointment for next week. She said if things no better then they may have to have a look inside to see if there's anything going on.
> 
> I do actually feel a bit stronger today. I've even eaten a slice of toast  Hoping it stays with me and follows the more conventional route through my system...



Alan, I would have expected medication like that a lot sooner .....not after 2 weeks of your "starvation diet." I don't think the care for you has been good at all  I know you don't drive and I am fairly local, I am happy to jump in a car and pick you up and take you to hospital no problem at all. Just message me.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 10, 2014)

Phil65 said:


> Alan, I would have expected medication like that a lot sooner .....not after 2 weeks of your "starvation diet." I don't think the care for you has been good at all  I know you don't drive and I am fairly local, I am happy to jump in a car and pick you up and take you to hospital no problem at all. Just message me.



.....and I don't drive a Type 1 BMW!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hi everyone. Been to GP and she has given me some more pills (lansoprazole) to see if they help. I have another appointment for next week. She said if things no better then they may have to have a look inside to see if there's anything going on.
> 
> I do actually feel a bit stronger today. I've even eaten a slice of toast  Hoping it stays with me and follows the more conventional route through my system...



So this GP is giving you medication and doesn't know what's the matter with you 
I hope you don't take offence Alan as none is intended, but I personally think your judgement is impaired due to your ill health.
Please get hold of your diabetes hospital team ASP. You need help NOW.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm quite shocked that the Dr has prescribed Lanzoprazole which is a proton pump inhibitor and normally prescribed to stop you producing stomach acid.  It's even odder, since one of it's side effects is nausea.  I didn't think you had acid reflux.  I thought your symptoms were nausea and vomiting?

More about Lanzoprazole here http://www.patient.co.uk/medicine/Lansoprazole.htm The very first thing I saw on that page was:


> The most common side-effects are digestive system discomfort (feeling sick, stomach ache, diarrhoea) and headache. These effects are generally mild and do not last long.



I'm sure you don't want something making you feel any more nauseous than you are.

I know it's ancient history i.e. pre 1988, but whenever I got food poisoning they did stool samples and vomit samples to see what was wrong.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hi everyone. Been to GP and she has given me some more pills (lansoprazole) to see if they help. I have another appointment for next week. She said if things no better then they may have to have a look inside to see if there's anything going on.
> 
> I do actually feel a bit stronger today. I've even eaten a slice of toast  Hoping it stays with me and follows the more conventional route through my system...



Gosh Alan, I have to be frank and say your GP doesn't inspire confidence.  She almost sounds like she's rolled a dice and thought "let's give these a try" without really having any clue as to what might be wrong.  She's already left it a few days to see if you'd get better on your own and you haven't.

The question is what to do.  You must be tempted to stay at home (much nicer than schlepping over to hospital), and I'd say A&E isn't the right place either.  But I would go back to the GP (can you see a different one at the practice for another opinion) and insist on more tests sooner rather than later.  Alternatively if you have a good diabetes consultant, he or she could refer you to someone appropriate.  We took this route with my son - ie. asked his diabetes consultant to refer him to his renal colleague - much quicker than going via GP and waiting in a queue.

{{{{hugs}}}} xx


----------



## bev (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Alan,

I agree with everyone.Why give you medication thats used for acid reflux? Masking any symptoms when you have been ill for this length of time is not what I would have expected from your GP and having taken these myself they do cause side effects. I came off them due to news reports that they cause damage if taken for more than a few months. Please dont leave this as you have been sick for a while now and need someone to check you properly. Like Sue I am wondering whether your judgement has been affected (again no offence!) due to feeling weak.Bev


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 10, 2014)

Northie, hope you're feeling much better this evening.  I am surprised though that you have been given Lansoprazole, quite puzzled actually. Sounds truly like your GP clutching at straws. To have left you struggling with whatever is ailing you for all this time is so wrong and you must be feeling wretched by now. I do hope the weekend is a big turnaround for you and you feel significantly better than you have been. Take care of yourself


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh Alan, I do feel sorry for you. Your dr doesn't seem to be finding out exactly what is wrong with you. If I were you, I would ask dr, at next appointment if tests could be done for you, as this is going on far to long.
Take it easy.


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Alan,

Time to grasp the nettle and demand that someone who knows what they are talking about gets to sort this out.  You cannot go on like this and I think your Dr. really has no idea about your treatment.

Take care and A@E for you if you feel bad over the weekend.

Ask yourself what you would say to someone on the forum if this was happening to them.   I know you probably don't like to make a fuss but sometimes that is the only way to get things sorted out.

Hope you have a better weekend.

Maisie.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, I don't want to talk too soon, but am feeling much better this morning - plus, yesterday I had TWO slices of toast (one at lunchtime and one in the evening) and both have stayed with me  I even forgot to take my anti-sickness pills last night. Fingers crossed please!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 11, 2014)

That's great news. Susie and I have got every finger, toe and paw crossed


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 11, 2014)

That's good news. I hope today is a lot better for you. Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Redkite (Jan 11, 2014)

That sounds very positive! . Don't rush things (no going out running ).


----------



## Hazel (Jan 11, 2014)

But please, keep taking the pills until you are eating normally again


----------



## runner (Jan 11, 2014)

Bloomin' 'eck alan,  Just caught up with all this.  So sorry you are having such a wretched time of it and really hope there's some big improvement soon.

Big {{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}


----------



## yorksman (Jan 11, 2014)

Lanzoprazol can be used to kill some gastrointestinal bacteria, in particular, helicobacter pylori or campylobacter which once ingested takes a few days to develop and then can last upto ten days, in otherwise healthy individuals. It is one of the most common bacteria to affect humans and is most commonly ingested via farmed meat products.

Lansoprazole, a novel benzimidazole proton pump inhibitor, and its related compounds have selective activity against Helicobacter pylori.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 11, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed Alan, big hugs.xx


----------



## Copepod (Jan 11, 2014)

yorksman said:


> Lanzoprazol can be used to kill some gastrointestinal bacteria, in particular, helicobacter pylori or campylobacter which once ingested takes a few days to develop and then can last upto ten days, in otherwise healthy individuals. It is one of the most common bacteria to affect humans and is most commonly ingested via farmed meat products.
> 
> Lansoprazole, a novel benzimidazole proton pump inhibitor, and its related compounds have selective activity against Helicobacter pylori.



Glad you typed this Yorksman. 
I was just going to explain that Lansoprazole doesn't just treat gastric reflux. 
Just like willow bark was first used to treat fever (especially malaria in the same watery areas where willow trees grow), gradually refined to salicylic acid to asprin and along the way, other uses were discovered, including pain relief and preenting blood clotting.


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Alan, sorry to hear you haven't been well; hope you feel better soon, much love, Amanda xx


----------



## yorksman (Jan 12, 2014)

Copepod said:


> Just like willow bark was first used to treat fever (especially malaria in the same watery areas where willow trees grow), gradually refined to salicylic acid to asprin and along the way, other uses were discovered, including pain relief and preenting blood clotting.



Are you a Druid by any chance?


----------



## Cleo (Jan 12, 2014)

How are you feeing today Alan ? X


----------



## Copepod (Jan 12, 2014)

yorksman said:


> Are you a Druid by any chance?



No, I'm not a druid. But there was a time when plants were the only medicine and people like druids the only sources of health knowledge. 

Hope Northerner is feeling better today?


----------



## Pete H (Jan 12, 2014)

Hope your feeling and eating better Alan ..


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 12, 2014)

I hope you continue getting better, Alan. Take it easly and slowly.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 12, 2014)

I see Alan hasn't posted today.  I hope he is OK.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2014)

Can anyone ring Alan or pop round and see him?
If no joy on either can someone either do do a concern for welfare call to the police station or ring his local main hospital to see if he has been admitted?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Can anyone ring Alan or pop round and see him?
> If no joy on either can someone either do do a concern for welfare call to the police station or ring his local main hospital to see if he has been admitted?



I'll look in on him 

Sorry, had broadband problems yesterday. Still a little fragile and not confident about eating more than a slice of toast or two, probably psychological more than anything. Nowhere near as bad as I was.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I'll look in on him
> 
> Sorry, had broadband problems yesterday. Still a little fragile and not confident about eating more than a slice of toast or two, probably psychological more than anything. Nowhere near as bad as I was.



Glad to hear you have a good twin to look in on you  
Have you thought about trying a meal replacer, something like complan sp*?


----------



## Copepod (Jan 13, 2014)

Personally, when ill / recovering from illness, I have never tried a meal replacement, probably because they smelt foul when I fed them to patients in hospital. They're expensive, too.

However, regular slices of toast or crackers (with butter / jam / honey / Marmite, whatever you fancy), yogurt (bacteria help your gut flora recovery), tinned rice pudding, tinned soup, cereal, bananas etc all work well for me. It's a personal decision, depending on what's in your house. Which is why a couple of tins of rice pudding and soup (plus sugar and salt to make oral rehydration drinks) are in my kitchen at all timees.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 13, 2014)

Good to hear you're still in the land of the living 

After all these weeks of hardly eating, you're bound to be feeling fragile, so just keep on eating what you fancy, little and often.  If toast is good, how about eggy bread?  Is the diabetes (BGs and ketones) behaving itself?  I take it you haven't been sick over the weekend?

Hope you're better soon Northie, the place isn't the same without you!


----------



## grainger (Jan 13, 2014)

How awful - feel better soon x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 13, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Hope you're better soon Northie, the place isn't the same without you!



I was thinking that myself! Really hope you are properly on the road to recovery now Alan. We've really missed you.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 13, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Hope you're better soon Northie, the place isn't the same without you!






everydayupsanddowns said:


> I was thinking that myself! Really hope you are properly on the road to recovery now Alan. We've really missed you.




Srongly agree with both of these. You really do such a fantastic job on the forum  . Get better soon but at the same time you must take it steady.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 13, 2014)

Hugs Northy, hoping you go from strength to strength now.xxx


----------



## Pete H (Jan 14, 2014)

Alan hope your feeling better buddy..


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2014)

Pete H said:


> Alan hope your feeling better buddy..



Cheers Pete, keeping my fingers crossed that things seem to be improving (at last!)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2014)

Minor triumph - I had scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast this morning and so far, so good


----------



## AJLang (Jan 14, 2014)

That's really good news


----------



## Pete H (Jan 14, 2014)

Great news Alan, let's hope you are turning the corner, you have been rough buddy ..


----------



## PhilT (Jan 14, 2014)

Alan, sorry to hear you've been unwell.
Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 14, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Minor triumph - I had scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast this morning and so far, so good



So glad you are beginning to feel less fragile and can try some food.

For future reference, (hoping you won't need it though), I cam across the BRAT die.  It is not a diet as such but seems to work for people who have been through similar upsets.  It is only a short term help.
http://familydoctor.org/familydocto...at-diet-recovering-from-an-upset-stomach.html

The forum is a brighter place now that you are posting again.

Take care,

Maisie.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2014)

cherrypie said:


> So glad you are beginning to feel less fragile and can try some food.
> 
> For future reference, (hoping you won't need it though), I cam across the BRAT die.  It is not a diet as such but seems to work for people who have been through similar upsets.  It is only a short term help.
> http://familydoctor.org/familydocto...at-diet-recovering-from-an-upset-stomach.html
> ...



Thank you Maisie  I think I might just go and get myself some bananas and maybe even some rice pudding! I'm not worrying about GI and stuff like that currently so am eating what I fancy and what I think I can tolerate. Very tempting to go overboard, but I'm trying to build back slowly.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 14, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thank you Maisie  I think I might just go and get myself some bananas and maybe even some rice pudding! I'm not worrying about GI and stuff like that currently so am eating what I fancy and what I think I can tolerate. Very tempting to go overboard, but I'm trying to build back slowly.



great to hear that you're finally feeling better !


----------



## Copepod (Jan 14, 2014)

I seem to remember mentioning rice pudding, banana, yogurt, toast, crackers etc a while ago... Tinned rice pudding is a great item to have in a store cupboard.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 14, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thank you Maisie  I think I might just go and get myself some bananas and maybe even some rice pudding! I'm not worrying about GI and stuff like that currently so am eating what I fancy and what I think I can tolerate. Very tempting to go overboard, but I'm trying to build back slowly.



Very sensible approach, sounds like you are starting to do well, lovely to see


----------



## Riri (Jan 14, 2014)

So glad it sounds as though you're on the mend ...finally. What a horrible illness you've had.


----------



## runner (Jan 14, 2014)

That's great news Northe


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2014)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all their good wishes and concern, and for putting up with my whinging. I just looked and couldn't believe there were so many posts in this thread!  Thank you, you've all helped enormously


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 14, 2014)

It's so good to have you back and to know you're on the mend.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 14, 2014)

Absolutely - great to see you back


----------



## delb t (Jan 14, 2014)

Great to see you back -Im surprised that outfit still fits ! -you must have lost alot of weight


----------



## Redkite (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad to hear you're feeling better (and about time too!).


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 14, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all their good wishes and concern, and for putting up with my whinging. I just looked and couldn't believe there were so many posts in this thread!  Thank you, you've all helped enormously




This is no problem at all. Glad to see you back & to know you're getting better


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm so happy I could cry   Seriously I'm very very pleased


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2014)

Flutterby said:


> I'm so happy I could cry   Seriously I'm very very pleased



Imagine how I feel!  Had a small portion of beans on toast, plus some digestives, still feeling OK


----------



## Mark T (Jan 14, 2014)

Excellent news that you are feeling much better


----------



## am64 (Jan 14, 2014)

welcome back northe !! glad you see you on the mend x


----------



## Pete H (Jan 14, 2014)

So pleased your starting to eat buddy


----------



## DaisyDuke (Jan 14, 2014)

That's fantastic


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome back Northerner. I'm so pleased you are feeling better. You've been missed. Take is easy for a while.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone  Still feeling OK


----------



## Pete H (Jan 14, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone  Still feeling OK



Music to my ears.


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2014)

So pleased Alan xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2014)

Survived the night and scrambled eggs on toast again for breakfast!


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 15, 2014)

So pleased to see you're getting better


----------



## Pete H (Jan 15, 2014)

Great news Alan ..


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 15, 2014)

Very glad to read this Alan


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 15, 2014)

Brilliant - so glad.x


----------



## runner (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice one Alan!


----------

